# 7 gal betta, what other fish could i stock?



## snail_keeper97 (Mar 10, 2011)

I was thinking 6 neon's maybe? But what about cichlids? I really dont just want a betta by is self in a 7 gallon tank. This is a 21 litre just incase your naything buy american. ATM i own 3 goldfish in a tiny tank (5 gallons) and a tiger barb, as i didn't know they were tropical -.-. I was just after a list of your opinions of what you would do with this 7gallon (21 litre). Thanks!


----------



## Alaizabelle (Mar 4, 2011)

I would switch tanks if you could, get the goldfish and barb into the 7, and the betta in the 5 gal. Goldfish are little poop machines so the water in a small tank goes bad really fast! Do you have any plans to get the barb into a tropical tank soon?

I have a betta in a 5 gal with four corydora catfish. They all seem to get along nicely. Personally, I would be a bit afraid to put any other swimmy fish in a 5 with a betta. It's so small that it will make him a lot more territorial, from what I've read!


----------



## Lil Gashog (Dec 1, 2010)

Don't put a cichlid with any other fish unless its bigger than it or its own kind.If you put a betta with a cichlid the cichlid would eat and kill that betta very fast.At my lfs they feed cichlids little goldfish.As for the neons it may or may not work,depends on the behavior of your betta,is it overly aggresive or timid?


----------



## phys (Feb 4, 2011)

you could try a female betta. Some bottom feeders would be good also. They do get territorial as stated unless you have a large tank.


----------



## snail_keeper97 (Mar 10, 2011)

Thanks guys but atm my tank i own (5 gallon) is plastic so i cant put a heater in it, witch is what has gotten me most stuck. I dont actually have the betta or even the other tank yet. I just saw a quite good tank that was on special with a light, gravel a good filter all that. I was thinking for saving up for that ( i need like a extra $30 dollars D=) and then I will put all my fish in that. The tank is bigger, has a inbuilt light and filter and its glass so i can have tropical. If having a betta with afew white clouds and maybe 5 neons would be a haste i will just go tropical without the betta.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Phys,I hope you werent recommending to add a female betta with the male.They will fight,and most likely breed.Unless you are setup for lots of fry,with growout jars,room and live food for the fry,dont even attempt such a thing.

I dont think anything more will really go in the seven with him,maybe some shrimp.Be careful because some bettas will eat the shrimp.

I guess you can add some neons,but you will need to plant it pretty well,and add extra filtration to take up for the bioload.Also they will still need a heater.

On the goldfish,why not go get a plastic tote from a department store until you can get a better setup for them.You can even do it like an inside pond.Something like this but on a smaller more temporary scale:Robyn's Basement Pond Page 2


----------



## phys (Feb 4, 2011)

I only suggested because i didnt have a prob with it before. But i've only done it once.


----------



## snail_keeper97 (Mar 10, 2011)

what if i went with out the betta, im still deciding weather i should have a betta in there. Ugh would it be easier if i went with other fish?


----------



## snail_keeper97 (Mar 10, 2011)

oh and, i might be able to get a little bit bigger tank, but would that be worth it. The one im currently looking at has contents already in it. Inbuilt light etc.


----------



## phys (Feb 4, 2011)

another tank would be worth it.. lots of people have multiples.


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

My main concern is that first you need to take care of the fish you have. Goldfish will need a very large tank and the tiger barb needs to be in a tropical tank with a school of his own kind. If you are not able to provide these things try to re-home the fish and start again. 

5 or 7 gallon tanks are too small for most fish, I wouldn't really even put a school of neons in there. Consider saving to get a larger tank if you want much more choice than a single betta. 30 gallon tanks for example are much easier to keep and you can have a community of several fish. Car boot sales and craigslist are great places to get bargains.


----------



## snail_keeper97 (Mar 10, 2011)

snail said:


> My main concern is that first you need to take care of the fish you have. Goldfish will need a very large tank and the tiger barb needs to be in a tropical tank with a school of his own kind. If you are not able to provide these things try to re-home the fish and start again.
> 
> 5 or 7 gallon tanks are too small for most fish, I wouldn't really even put a school of neons in there. Consider saving to get a larger tank if you want much more choice than a single betta. 30 gallon tanks for example are much easier to keep and you can have a community of several fish. Car boot sales and craigslist are great places to get bargains.


im giving them all away.


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

snail_keeper97 said:


> im giving them all away.


Ok, so what kind of tank would you really like, have space for? Some people just really like small tanks but your options will be limited. For a tank to run well usually you can have less fish than people realize. The stocking limit will vary according to you filter tank maintenance etc but if you would like a variety of fish in a community tank I think you are really going to need a bigger tank than 7 gallons. If 7 gallons is as big as you can have you still have some options but you will have to select carefully and you won't be able to have several species.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Is see,Phys.Sometimes it can work but is usually a loaded gun.

I have multiple tanks myself.I have ranging from three gallons to two 29s.Options are limited depending on what size you get.Also tropical v cold or even salt if you wanted to go that route.Also a big thing is the care level.If you can give the care,more challenging fish are fun.I love my wild bettas,they are something not many have seen,and they are a challenge to breed,can be kept together and are all around a fun challenge.Some fish though,will need live food,or daily waterchanges.So basically what you feel the most comfortable with.

Thirty gallon tanks are more balanced than the smaller ten gallons,like mentioned above,and offer lots of different options for decorating and livestock.


----------



## phys (Feb 4, 2011)

very true majerah.. depends on if you can handle the load. as others have said, take it slow.. if you get an urge to get a new tank, sit back for a few days to see if you actually want it or if its something that came as an impulse. Always plan your tank out, it'll help you with knowing what you can put in there and what you cant.


----------

